# Who Got hit with Power outage Yesterday?



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I must say even though the outage wasn't for a long time, I felt a little more sound having a battery backup reserve for my main pump and a genny being available, I was out for good 3 hours.

Anyone have any ssues with their systems?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Yup I was out for 3 hours aswell, a transformer blew down the street I didn't have any backup plan  got lots of plants and some dried up netlea soil I figure if it goes out for a long time, I'll add a bit of soil, I figure with all the course holes there's lots of oxygen coming out, and I got lots of plants.... Don't get me wrong tho, I was nervious


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Power outages was the fear all over. I had the lights dim for a moment, but that's it.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Up in Brampton no outage at all. No clocks are flashing. Rain is still coming down hard but the wind has died down a lot.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In Claremont we had the power go off around 10 p.m. I was chillin' in my comfy chair with the laptop on full battery, so I kept working away for fifteen minutes or so.

The mighty Aphrodite and I were about to head of to bed, but she was worried about the sump pump and basement flooding, so I came up with an idea. I said "Let me dig out the old UPS, hook it up to my powerhead in the 90G reef, and then the power will come back on.

So, sure enough, no sooner had I got it all hooked up and the wires tucked away, I closed the doors of the cabinet and stood up... and the power came back on


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad everyone's tanks were fine, it's one of those reminders to be prepared, for example for me my checkvalve seems to not close anymore...

Since I was home and had power for most part, it reminds me to a what if scenario and at this point I'm at risk of my sump overflowing, I have to look into getting my sump redone and fixing that check valve.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I lucked out, no loss on our side. Just north of eglington was out from 2 to 5am. or something like that.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in rodney, we lost power for 26 hours, out of my three tanks, I lost a Oscar, My gold fish tank faired well, and surprisly, so did my Fahaka puffer.

RIP Titan.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

We haven't had power for about 20 hours. That turned off heat in the house as well.
Temperature went down in all aquariums till 19C. Likely, my shrimps can handle that without any problems


----------

